# mouzlogo



## Ju02 (4. Januar 2003)

hi,

ich frage mich immerwieder wie das logo von mouz gemacht wurde. Es ist auf http://www.mousesports.de/ zu finden(das ganz links oben,über der rot-gelben mousesports-schrift).Ist das mit Photoshop gemacht ?oder irgendwas anderes?kenn mich da echt nich aus.
wär froh wenn mir jemand helfen würde,thx


----------



## Double M (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blind0r _
> *hi,
> 
> ich frage mich immerwieder wie das logo von mouz gemacht wurde. Es ist auf http://www.mousesports.de/ zu finden(das ganz links oben,über der rot-gelben mousesports-schrift).Ist das mit Photoshop gemacht ?oder irgendwas anderes?kenn mich da echt nich aus.
> wär froh wenn mir jemand helfen würde,thx *


Das kannst du mit jedem x-beliebigen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm machen. theoretisch sogar mit paint  einfach nen roten fleck machen, und dann das rausradieren was weiß sein soll -> einfachste variante... afaik gabs hier so nen ähnlichen thread demletzt schonmal... da wurdes dann ein bisschen "komplizierter" gelöst


----------



## Ju02 (4. Januar 2003)

hmm,lol.aber das sieht ziemlich genau aus.also die ränder.
rofl,bei paint sieht das total verpixelt aus...kann mir vielleicht jemand ein prog empfehlen mit dem das gut machbar is ?^^


----------



## Double M (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blind0r _
> *hmm,lol.aber das sieht ziemlich genau aus.also die ränder.
> rofl,bei paint sieht das total verpixelt aus...kann mir vielleicht jemand ein prog empfehlen mit dem das gut machbar is ?^^ *



mit photoshop, falls du das besitzt. Da gibts viele Werkzeuge, damits nicht Pixelig wird


----------



## Ju02 (4. Januar 2003)

na komm schon .bin ein vollnewb,der von garnix keine peilung hat^^.hab photoshop,kanns aber wie gesagt nich.wie krieg ichs denn unpixelig?kann ichs auch in paint machen und in photoshop unpixelig machen?thx


----------



## nufruit (4. Januar 2003)

Den besten Erfolg erziehlst du wohl, wenn du das ganze mit Pfaden erstellst. Entweder Freehand oder Photoshop. Die Pfadwerkzeuge sind am anfang zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, sind aber fuer solche sachen immer noch am besten zu gebrauchen.

vielleicht findest du hier das ein oder andere tut

http://robouk.mchost.com/

gruss


----------



## Ju02 (4. Januar 2003)

danke für den tip^^.könnt ich vielleicht ein tut für die pfadbenutzung kriegen oder muss ich mit f1 rumfuchteln oder die "suchen-funktion" benutzen ?wär echt nett,thx!!


----------



## Double M (4. Januar 2003)

Oder du arbeitest einfach mit dem "Auswahlellipse" werkzeug... einfach nen kreis/ne ellipse machen. dann gehst au auf Bearbeiten -> Fläche füllen  (Shortcut dafür ist alt + Enter) dann wählst du mit dem "Auswahlellipse" werkzeug die fläche aus die du nicht mehr haben willst (wegradieren willst) und drückst dann die entf-Taste oder gehst auf Bearbeiten -> löschen


----------



## Ju02 (4. Januar 2003)

achso,so einfach ist das .danke für die hilfe !!damit komm ich zurecht,thx!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (4. Januar 2003)

1) Form mit dem Pfad Tool erstellen.
2) Verzerrungsfilter anwenden.
3) Kreise o.Ä. implementieren.

Fertig.
Macht im Arbeitsaufwand weniger als 3 min aus.


----------



## Ju02 (4. Januar 2003)

boah,danke für die tips.kann ich gut gebrauchen^^.thx nomma


----------



## Double M (4. Januar 2003)

ups, Fehlpost


----------



## Ju02 (4. Januar 2003)

roooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooofl,damit komm ich trotzdem weiter^^.danke


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (4. Januar 2003)

Fehlposts kann man auch löschen...


----------



## Paule (4. Januar 2003)

am einfachsten wärs natürlich , wenn du ein rechte maustaste auf das Logo machst , und auf Bild speichern unter drückst 
lass dich nur nicht erwischen 


-----------------------------
DAS IST EIN ANTI-TIP VORSICHT
-----------------------------


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

ganz toller tipp,
das könnte strafrechtiliche schritte
nachsich ziehen. also, selber machen
mit dem pfad tool


----------



## Paule (4. Januar 2003)

das war auch mehr als anti-tip gemeint


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (4. Januar 2003)

Dann behalt deine Antitipps für dich...


----------



## Ju02 (5. Januar 2003)

wo ist denn das pfadtool ?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (5. Januar 2003)

Nennt sich auch Zeichenstift...


----------



## Ju02 (5. Januar 2003)

oh,der.also einfach was "malen" dann bissel verzerren ?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (5. Januar 2003)

Pfad erstellen -> Pfad füllen -> verzerren
...


----------



## Ju02 (5. Januar 2003)

achso,ok,thx


----------



## subzero (5. Januar 2003)

ich hab es mal ganz primitiv gemacht..so von wegen...du nimmst das auswahltoll...dann die elipsen form..
dann machste so viel kreise aneinander.. jeder kreis auf einer einzelnen ebene... (schwarz)

dann machte ein paar kleinere kriese in einer anderen farbe(weiß)...
diese ziehst du dann über deine schwarzen kriese... STRG halten und mit der maus auf deine ebene drücken (von dem schwarzen gebilde)
und dann entf drücken..

das ganze machste an ein paar stellen..
brauchst keinen pfad.. und es sieht voll lustig aus.. 

//edit
hat doch was oda..?


----------



## Ju02 (5. Januar 2003)

wofür brauchst du da ebenen?ich mach das alles auf einer...


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von s.u.b.z.e.r.o _
> *
> //edit
> hat doch was oda..? *


nein.

²topic,
wie gesagt, pfadtool nehmen, oder besser noch,
gleich ein vektor program


----------



## Jojukono (5. Januar 2003)

von wegen ellypse, 100 % ankerpunktwerkzeug rulez!hiermein versuch:


----------



## Tim C. (5. Januar 2003)

hättest du dir dabei jetzt noch die mühe gemacht die kanten was smoother zu gestalten, dann sähe es fast wie das original aus. Was mich vielmehr wundert ist, dass bislang noch niemand bei so fragen wie 

"Wo finde ich das Pfadtool" rtfm schreit, naja die Qualität der Posts ist einfach mal wieder traumhaft


----------



## Jojukono (5. Januar 2003)

:RTFM: 



Nein im ernst, ich weiß nicht warum die kanten so geworden sind, hab ich garnichtbemerkt.Liegt vielleciht daran das ich es auf transparenten hintergrund, und nciht auf dem endweiß gemacht habe, da erkennt man das nicht so.naja, ich kanns ja späternochmal probieren.


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Januar 2003)

ich bin es leid, immer wieder :RTFM:
zu schreiben, wenn die leute so bescheuert sind,
sind sie es nicht wert.


----------



## nufruit (5. Januar 2003)

*nochmals zu den pfaden!!!*

also zum ueben kannst du dir das logo ja mal speichern. Dann solltest
du photoshop oeffnen, und das Original Logo auf die Hintergrundebene oder eben die unterste ebene platzieren. Nur als vorlage gedacht. sperre diese(kleines symbol mit einem schloss). jetzt legst du eine neue ebene an, in der du dann das logo mit dem Pfadwerkzeug einfach mal nachzeichnest(wie abpausen). Schau dir zur Hilfe doch mal die Photoshop - Hilfe an. Das Pfadwerkzeug besitzt einige eigenschaften wie eckpunkte kurveneigenschaften etc.

bis dann!


----------

